# My Mootools slider nightmare



## kittiekat2012

Hello everyone hope all is well. 
I was told by a friend to come to this site in search of help for what must be the most aggravating nightmare I've ever dealt with. 

First..the Mootools Slider. I've been wanting to setup more then one slider for one page. The first slider is prefect, works the way it should. However..other sliders following the first one, nothing works. The images will not slide or even display the arrows. I did post the actual issue in jsfiddle. 
Slideitmoo - jsFiddle
The "working" result isn't shown (I've been attempting to also learn jsfiddle in my quest to get these issues solved.) However, the jsfiddle displays exactly what I get when I put more then one slider on the same page. 

I really hope someone can help me figure out what I'm doing wrong and help me fix this issue.

Thank you!


----------

